# Finger of Death vs. Power Word, Kill



## Stormonu (Sep 25, 2009)

One of the changes that has me slightly scratching my head in PF is comparing the two spells _Finger of Death_ to _ Power Word, Kill_.

What's got me bothered is that at 17th level, _Finger of Death_, a 7th level spell, seems generally better than _Power Word, Kill_ in initial fact that _Finger_ can kill something with up to 170 hp, whereas you can only kill up to something with 100 hp with _Power Word_.  Granted, there's no save against _Power Word_, but it has two very large drawbacks combined into one - first, you have to know your opponent is under 100 hp (is there any spell or item that will reveal this information?) and second it either kills or does absolutely nothing.  With _Finger_, even if the target makes its save, you deal some damage.

Quite honestly, I think 9 times out of 10 I'd rather have _Finger_.  Is there a better way to hand the _Power Word_ - perhaps dealing some effect even if the foe has more than 100 hp (a small amount of damage, 1d4 round stun, given _Power Word, Kill_ back the ability to affect multiple foes, etc.) or is the tradeoff of guaranteed death via _Power Word_ vs. the possibility of greater damage via _Finger of Death_ appropriate as is?  Personally, I don't think that two spells who are so similar in purpose (kill an enemy in a single fell swoop) that the lower level spell should seem more appealing that the higher level spell in any fashion.  Its like making Polymorph seem more appealing than Shapechange.

I think my own personal change might be:

*Power Word, Kill*
*School:* Enchantment (Compulsion) [Death, Mind-Affecting]
*Level:* Sorcerer/Wizard 9
*Casting Time:* 1 standard action
*Components:*
*Range:* Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 levels)
*Target:* One or more creatures, no two which are more than 15 feet apart.
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving Throw:* None
*Spell Resistance:* Yes
You utter a single word of power that instantly deals 100 hp of damage to a single creature if it would drop it to 0 hp or less.  If you reduce a creature to 0 hp and would still have damage left over (round down to the nearest 5), you may apply that damage to another target within 15 feet of the target you just killed.  You may continue to apply damage to other targets as long as you have remaining damage left over from the previous kill.

The big question I have is, would it be too much to have it deal the damage from _Power Word, Kill[/b] even if it wouldn't kill the creature (thus allowing the wizard to, at worst, reduce an enemy by 100 hp in one fell blow - and at 18th level, most likely only d6 HD enemies are going to have less than 100 hp)._


----------



## Freakohollik (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I think I'd still prefer Power Word, Kill to Finger of Death for the no save. If you prefer the 10 damage / level with save, you can take wail of the banshee.


----------



## fuindordm (Sep 25, 2009)

Freakohollik said:


> Well I think I'd still prefer Power Word, Kill to Finger of Death for the no save. If you prefer the 10 damage / level with save, you can take wail of the banshee.




I think the most appropriate change would be to make the Power Word spells require swift actions rather than standard actions. They're supposedly single words, after all. Maybe that would overpower the spell?

Let's see: compare quickened FoD (11th level, nearly twice as much damage,
some damage on save) to swift PWK (9th level, no save). Seem fair?

Ben


----------



## Aegir (Sep 25, 2009)

One option is to make PWK into something akin to the Death Touch cleric domain ability: instead of it outright killing anything under 100hp, you roll d6s, maybe something akin to disintegrate (2d6/CL), and if the total equals or exceeds the targets remaining hps, it dies. 

Still leaves the spell very all-or-nothing, but its not such a rigid total.


----------



## Thazar (Sep 26, 2009)

All of the Power Word spells have always been much weaker then any other similar spell.  The "no save so suck it up" is very powerful.  Also, it is vocal only so you can cast it in just about any condition except for silence.  

However, the swift action house rule would be a great idea in my mind.  Bring them up to what I would consider useful.


----------



## Stalker0 (Sep 27, 2009)

fuindordm said:


> I think the most appropriate change would be to make the Power Word spells require swift actions rather than standard actions. They're supposedly single words, after all. Maybe that would overpower the spell?




That's an interesting idea. It would definitely a good finishing move in that situation.

You blast your enemy down with a powerful spell. As he lies there you utter a single word and his life is snuffed out.

Its a huge power bump, but frankly in the arena of 9th level spells it doesn't seem that bad.


----------

